# petsmart dragons



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Well my petsmart got there dragons and half moons yesterday so I went today and couldn't decide between two so I messaged my mom there pics to help me decide well five minutes went by and no answer hmmm....waited some more then bling...text alert ...GET BOTH!! I love my mom...pics soon


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

I wish my mom would say something like that. LOL
She just walks in my room and goes ''What's this?! Bettas over here? ANOTHER tank? It's like an animal house in here.'' 
^ That's why I go with my step-dad. He likes them. haha

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

here they are omg I heart them The green is Yin the purple Yang


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

woah..that 2nd one is gawgeous.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

YoshesMom said:


> Well my petsmart got there dragons and half moons yesterday so I went today and couldn't decide between two so I messaged my mom there pics to help me decide well five minutes went by and no answer hmmm....waited some more then bling...text alert ...GET BOTH!! I love my mom...pics soon


Gotta love your mom!!!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

he has a slight tail defect hopefully it smothes out


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Omg! I need to check tomrorow!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

im freaking out there soooooooooo awesome


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

:-( our petsmart in vegas doesn't have it yet. :-(


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

wait a few days then give em a call


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Did they have any female dragons? I'm holding out for that!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

not that i saw


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

AWESOME! I went today with my friend from school, she needed to get crickets. I usually go to a petco for betta fish (I got my last two there) and this petsmart had AWESOME dragon HMPK like yours. I was totally impressed. But I didnt see any halfmoon dragons. Do you think its plakat only? I was so tempted. But I already have a plakat! I want a fish with long fins! (my crowntail eats his.. he sucks haha )

So lucky! post pictures of their tanks too! They are so epic looking!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow those are some pretty fish! I like the green one=). I could see why you would get both of them


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE the first one's coloring! I wish my local petsmarts had dragonscale bettas...


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

there SOOO active


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Yin is very active zooming around checking everything out 
Yang is just kinda hanging out at the top I hope there just getting
Used to there new homes in different ways I'm a bit concerned about Yangs lack 
Of intrest but it is there first night in there new home


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Im happy that they are getting settled in well. Also, just give yang time im sure he'll come around.

-BL2033


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I just cant get a good picture of yang hes being a butt and that picture of Yin is awesome but its in the blue tinge water so it dosent show his color so great


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wish they'd stop using that blue water.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> I wish they'd stop using that blue water.


all the water i check today at 3 different petsmart the water wasnt blue.


----------



## Psychotic4mb3r (Jun 29, 2011)

Aww i wish my petsmart had bettas like them!! I found my Poseidon at petsmart the other day and I think he was the neatest one there


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> I wish they'd stop using that blue water.


It's declorinator in there to be safe because some of these bettas come from city water places.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome bettas! Love your first one!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I lost Yang today...sigh he wasnt settling well and hadnt eaten once ( unheard of in my piggy betta ) I was expecting it but still sad


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The water is treated with methelyne blue which is an antibacterial. It's probably a good idea that they keep them in it but I agree it would be nice to be able to see the fish's true color.


----------



## Psychotic4mb3r (Jun 29, 2011)

Im sorry about your loss. He was def a beautiful betta!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I know what it is but I don't like not being able to see the colors. I wasn't even sure if my cellophane was a cellophane until I got him out of thgat stuff.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

While I was in VA we went to Petsmart (of course) and I saw a gorgeous yellow dragon HMPK. I wish I could have gotten him.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

oh I bet he was beautiful!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

ahhhh, I'm being soooooo tempted to go out and buy a new betta but I would have no where to put it so I can't buy one, to bad for me XD I already have to many bettas anyway lol


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

buy a new tank to


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I have to give myself a limit on tanks(I have 4 already not including the spawning tanks), especially since I'm trying to spawn my fish and in a few months I plan will have a bunch of jarred males to care for, I don't want to add another tank to all of that lol 

I would totally divide a tank again if I had the room lol


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

you have 4 tanks.....thats all??...I have uh...34..ish


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

YoshesMom said:


> you have 4 tanks.....thats all??...I have uh...34..ish


wow O.O that's a ton of tanks, how many gallons are they? I have a 48g, 15g, 10, and 2.5g. I'm pretty happy with just those four since I have to keep them all in my room lol, Once I graduate school and have moved out I plan to get two more larger aquariums.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I have two 55 gallons 3 tens and the rest are 2.5's i have 39 bettas 13 goldfish 5 pleco 6 cory and two puppies!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I would hate to have that many 2.5, so much work lol I prefer larger tanks, it takes more hauling buckets but I think they're easier to take care of and I love big fish like cichlids XD

I have 16 bettas, 2 mystery snails, 2 fancy gold fish(we have a little 40g pond), 1 cichlid, 1 huge pleco(he's actually in my friends tank right now though, way to huge for my 48) a Dragon Goby, a ball python, and three dogs


----------



## mickos (Jul 9, 2011)

you need one more cichlid and a pleco


----------



## Greenfish (May 23, 2011)

lucky you and great looking fish


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

mickos said:


> you need one more cichlid and a pleco


I plan to buy a 75+ aquarium when I've moved out after graduating for my cichlid and pleco, then I plan to get a few more cichlids 

Also the type of Pleco I have to aggressive towards other pleco, they can be kept together when they're small but to have multiple large Pleco's you need a large tank and clever decorating lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I e mailed Petsmart's corporate office about the blue water and they said they'd contact the manager at our store here. I'm hoping the blue water will soon be a thing of the past. lol It's fine if they want to use it when the fish first come in but when they do the first change on the cups they should use regular conditioner.


----------

